# Garmin GPS help



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

I'm looking for a garmin GPS that's not a handheld and runs off AA batteries. I'm trying not to add a battery or electrical. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

from the sounds of it (not wanting to add a battery) you are better off to use a hand held with a ram mount or something along those lines. I'd be surprised if there is a unit that is not hand held and runs on AA batteries.


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

yeah right now I'm doing a handheld with ram mount but someone mentioned using a trail camera battery to run a gps so thats something i will look into.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Why the camera batteries? I used to run a handheld Garmin on my dual sport bike. I beat the hell out of it. And it would last for days on end with fresh AAs.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I was in the same boat a few months ago. I wanted a gps that would run off batteries (not necessarily AAs, just battery powered) and came across a Garmin 640, reconditioned, for a very fair price. Put a ram mount ball on my center console and one on my IPB 14, and move the unit between the 2 boats with no problems. Battery life is good, and since I only run it about 5 hours at a time (on and off), it works well for me. Screen can be a little hard to see in direct sunlight, but like anything else, it's all about the angle. On my little skiff, I have it tucked under some cup holders on a grab bar, and it is shaded at nearly every angle. 

Good luck


----------



## nrhall (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a 640 with ram mount to sell. New only used a few times. Good unit and comes with box, manuals etc. I also have a back up lithium battery. I'm all in on it with ram mount and 2nd battery for close to 700. Selling for 500 and will ship.


----------



## nrhall (Jan 10, 2014)

It's a suction ram mount so no holes required.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Nick,

Just registered here.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

You have my shipping address in email.


----------

